# Contest! Drafts & Draft crosses



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok so I have noticed that there are all these contests going on!

So I wanted to create one.

This Contest is for *Drafts and draft crosses ONLY!*

Rules:
Must be _your _horse Lease/owned
Max pics are 3 or less
Can be a head shot, body shot

Lets have fun!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is my baby LOL. I don't know if under saddle pictures are okay but here goes.
First time under saddle









Me standing beside John and he happened to shake his head just as the picture was taken.









This is his 3rd ride and the first time bareback. It is kinda like sitting on top of a semi truck. LOL


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

haha so cute, goodluck everyone!!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

This is Amber my 4y/o Percheron/thoroughbred cross mare.

Body Shot









She's Laughing









My fav pic of her, gorgeous!


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Yay! I can finally submit to one of these things haha.

This is Max my Percheron. We're still trying to put weight on him so he doesn't look his best in them :-(


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Okay, does this count? Pride is a Percheron/Arabian cross, but he doesn't actually belong to me. He belongs to a friend of my parents. But I'm working to train him right now and I'm hoping to buy him in a year.



















Yes, he is tall... but really I'm just very short. Haha 









Jubilee


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

*My Molly gets to play in this one too!!*

Here are pics from baby till now (almost 3 yrs old)


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, Molly is really cute! What breed is she?

Jubilee


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

shes a canadian isnt she?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, I cecked hayburner's barn and she is a morgan/percheron cross. Looks a little small for a 3 year old though. ??????? hhhhmmmm. Maybe its just the pix


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Nope, I cecked hayburner's barn and she is a morgan/percheron cross. Looks a little small for a 3 year old though. ??????? hhhhmmmm. Maybe its just the pix


LOL, she is 1-1/2 in the last picture, the yearling picture ended up last! The most recent is in the middle 

I messed up the order when I posted them.

She about 15.1h and 1200 lbs (she'll be 3 in May)


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

Jubilee said:


> Oh, Molly is really cute! What breed is she?
> 
> Jubilee


 
Thanks! Shes supposed to be 3/4 Morgan, 1/4 Percheron. She looks like a mini "Percheron"


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I can see the morgan in her. What a fun mix!

Jubilee


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol the last pic you posted Jubilee, looks like Pride got done being scolded.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Lol, I think that's his scheming look. That was only moments before he decided to take off bucking across the field, haha . He's a sweetie but he is stubborn as heck, if he doesn't want to do something he'll tell you. I love him 

Jubilee


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

This is Buffalo Bill Cody, my 4 yr. old draft cross (PMU) gelding. He's about 17.3, turning into a wonderful mount. We're not sure exactly what he is, maybe percheron or clyde + TB? He's such a big moose, so friendly and we think he's just gorgeous inside and out!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow! He's big. He didn't look so big in the first two pics but you can definitely tell his height in the last one. He's handsome. 

Jubilee


----------



## HayburnerHeights (Jan 10, 2009)

Dana, he is sweet looking!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeoush horses everyone, that black percheron was stunning! :shock::shock:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

any other drafts?


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My eight year old perch/arab, Caleb. Hes very overweight right now.

Caleb running









Caleb with the canadians









Caleb headshot


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Gosh, what beauties! 

I am SO mad that I can't get my pics from my phone to my photos yet.:-(

Oh well, I will go with an older one. The grey is half Perch and half Thorobred. Her buddy is a deaf palomino paint gelding.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

What beautiful horses!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Cool! Another Percheron/Arab. I haven't seen very many of that cross before. Caleb looks a lot like my boy Pride (shown earlier in this thread) only Caleb as a darker mane.

Jubilee


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

My Percheron/Thoroughbred cross, Lacy:

























In the picture of me riding her, I had just put MTG on her mane the night before, that's why it's so dirty.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I want to enter my boyfriend's horse too. This is Hardy, a black Clydesdale.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh Hardy is adorable! Who is the other draft in the last pic?

Jubilee


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Jubilee said:


> Oh Hardy is adorable! Who is the other draft in the last pic?
> 
> Jubilee


 That's my boss's horse, Jake. He's a giant Belgian, he's like 6' at the withers.

Here's some more pictures of Jake:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

drool! ugh I love belgians!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

english_rider144 said:


> drool! ugh I love belgians!


 This is Brandi, a Belgian/Clyde cross. She's about to be ridden for the first time in the first picture.









And her butt:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a Quarter horse and I've always rode belgians and percherons. I want a belgian so badly. Is she you'res?


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

No, Lacy (the grey one) is the only one who's mine. Brandi belongs to the company that I used to work for. I'm determined to buy her one day though.


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

ok here are myne. Well the clyde is myne right now and i'll be getting the belgain in less than 3 weeks, we was myne prevously. The clyde is almost 2 and the belgian is almost 6.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

*mine.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, how gorgeous! However is this contest gonna be decided, there are just too many gorgeous horses! Glad I don't hafta be the judge, I could never choose!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess it depends on what the judge is looking for in this contest. That was never fully spelled out at the start. It's been fun seeing all the drafts though 

Jubilee


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

well I'm waiting for 3 more horses and then I'm going to have people choose what they want!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Will you post the best pic for each horse on one post so that we can compare them all at once before we choose our favs? And I'm guessing we can't pick our own horses :\ ???

Jubilee


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

nope no picking youre own horse and yes I will be picking the best from each post


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Just do it now! The anticipation is killing me; I can't wait!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Ruby Roo the clyde, sweetest horse in the world!


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG he is so beautifull!!!!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok the contest entries are CLOSED! no more! I'm making another thread where ya'll can vote for pics!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Solon Percheron gelding 11 years old - 18 hands 2100 lbs.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

sorry about that - didn't see it was closed


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh man, that's too bad that the contest is already closed. Solon is beautiful! Honestly, I probably would have voted for him.

Jubilee


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

no I can add 1 more =]]


----------

